# DAM Quick 110-550 inklusive 221 und 331



## Dübel (26. März 2020)

Corona hat eindeutig auch gute Seiten. Ich hab viel zu viel Zeit, das Netz zu durchforsten. Die DAM Quick 110 bis 550 hatte ich schon. Jetzt sind noch die 221 und die 331 dazu gekommen. Sehr zu meiner Freude kam die 221 mit einer Tube original DAM Rollenfett (ungeöffnet!!!), einem Ölfläschchen und ein paar Ersatzteilen.
Auch die schöne kleine Waage mit Maßband, der Fisch-o-mat lag mit im Paket.

Ich werde die Rollen alle benutzen. Zum Teil habe ich schon die passenden Ruten, die ich auch demnächst vorstellen werde.
Die 110 kombiniere ich mit der DAM "Wiesent", die 220 oder 221 passen sicher gut zur DAM "Saale" und die 330 und 440 werde ich wohl mit dem sehr schönen DAM "Vierling" benutzen, der seit Kurzem meinen Rutenwald bevölkert.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. März 2020)

Da hast du aber sehr schöne Rollen.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Eine sehr schöne Sammlung


----------



## eiszeit (27. März 2020)

Sehr schönes Bild und sehr schöne Rollen. Glückwunsch
Da kannst du das ganze Angelspektrum abdecken.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2020)

Am Klackern der Sperrklinken hörte man die Kollegen, lange bevor man sie sah. Das ist einfach ein Teil meiner Anglerlaufbahn.


----------



## eiszeit (4. April 2020)

Nicht so bekannt aber ein Teil welches für die DAM Quick 330 und DAM Quick 285 geschaffen wurde.
*----die Rollex Schnurspule----*
Entwickelt wurde die Spule durch die Fa. Rollex, Apparratebau im Jahr 1967 und war passend für die DAM Quick 330 und 285.
Die Grundeinstellung der Bremse erfolgt über die rote Rändelschraube, die darüberliegende metallerne Rändelschraube dient
sozusagen als zweites Bremssystem. Durch eine ca,. halbe Drehbewegung +-, dieser metallernen Rändelschraube
kann die Bremskraft der eingestellten Grundeinstellung  erhöht oder verringert werden. 
Sozusagen eine Art Kampfbremse aus alten Zeiten.




Die Spule kostete damals 9,80DM
Solch eine Spule wurde nicht nur für die DAM Rollen gebaut sondern auch für die Mitchell Rollen 
in der 300er Größe.


----------



## Thomas. (4. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Nicht so bekannt aber ein Teil welches für die DAM Quick 330 und DAM Quick 285 geschaffen wurde.
> *----die Rollex Schnurspule----*
> Entwickelt wurde die Spule durch die Fa. Rollex, Apparratebau im Jahr 1967 und war passend für die DAM Quick 330 und 285.
> Die Grundeinstellung der Bremse erfolgt über die rote Rändelschraube, die darüberliegende metallerne Rändelschraube dient
> ...


danke für die Info Eiszeit, wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt 
das wäre was ich für die 330 und oder für die Mitchell auch noch möchte, ich stehe auf Kampfbremsen


----------

